# What bait works good to trap chipmunks?



## bad luck

Peanut butter didn't work....what works....

also, whats best for raccooons?


thanks


----------



## ohiohunter43015

Raccoons I like dog food and a big marshmellow in the back of a live trap. 

I have heard bird seed works for chipmunks but I have never tried it.


----------



## Fishingislife

Peanut butter..............


----------



## hardwaterfan

a Hav-a-Hart trap, even without bait, will catch chipmunks. Put the trap where you see them and they will go in there. For bait, honey roasted peanuts works VERY well. put some on a plastic lid so they stay in there. i keep one end of the trap zip-tied shut. only need one entrance. im out of honey roasted peanuts, so ive found sunflower seeds also work, and like i said they are curious creatures, i trap them even with no bait.


----------



## puterdude

Dry dog food for the **** or corn on the cob,roasted peanuts in the shell for the little alvins & theodores,they can't resist the shell.


----------



## PapawSmith

After watching the frog gigging video, I believe that ezbite is probably the most effective thing for controlling chipmunks or any similar varmints.


----------



## One Legged Josh

A paintball gun works like a charm on chipmunks.


----------



## ezbite

PapawSmith said:


> After watching the frog gigging video, I believe that ezbite is probably the most effective thing for controlling chipmunks or any similar varmints.


LOL.. I've got a better disposal method Than a gig for those pesky pest. Get a bucket and put about 6-8" of water in the bottom. Take a styrofoam cup and cut it down so the bottom is about an 1"-1 1/2 tall. Get a few (5-7) sunflower seeds still in the shell and put in the cup so you can see each seed. Now float the cup bottom in the bucket of water. Set the bucket by where You see the chipmunks. Set something like a log by the bucket so the chipmunks can look down in the bucket and see the cup floating with the seeds in it. They will jump into the bucket to get the seeds and not be able to get back out. Just make sure the water is deep enough that they can't push off the bottom and jump out. You also might have to use a few seeds on the log to get them by the bucket so they look in. Chipmunk legs taste almost as good as frog legs


----------



## BlueMax

bad luck said:


> Peanut butter didn't work....what works....
> 
> also, whats best for raccooons?
> 
> 
> thanks


For racoons...sardines...in tomato sauce of course.
(And wrap in aluminum foil to make it look like something you would throw in your garbage can.)


----------



## acklac7

ezbite said:


> Chipmunk legs taste almost as good as frog legs


For some reason I just couldn't picture myself skinning-up Alvin and Theodore...Let alone eating them


----------



## firstflight111

ahhhhhhhh 22 22 22 22 22


----------



## Seaturd

BlueMax said:


> For racoons...sardines...in tomato sauce of course.
> (And wrap in aluminum foil to make it look like something you would throw in your garbage can.)


Sardines in mustard sauce will attract everu **** in a 3 county area... and you can snack on the bait while making your sets. Ah, brings back memories of my youth....


----------



## James F

I used to do almost the same as Ezbite, only used a short flat board balanced on the side of a bucket with 6" of water & any kind of nuts. Poor chipmunks would walk the plank!!


----------



## faceman9

Honey roasted nuts, sit back aways with a pellet/BB gun, Target practice.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Chipmonks: Your fishing net laid over their hole - and then flood the hole with a water hose - minus the nozzle (with the water stream flowing through the netting). The Chipmonk will run out fast and you will catch it in the netting (although it will be covered in mud).... Racoons: Use a large Live Trap with smelly foods - or use raw corn on the cob (if the Trap is near someone's home).


----------



## leupy

Sunflower seeds have alwats worked well for me.


----------



## ironman172

leupy said:


> Sunflower seeds have alwats worked well for me.


I'll second the sunflower seeds...I use to use peanut butter, then added sunflower seeds, I had tracks over the peanut butter to get to the seeds....I put my traps on a boards, drill an area out of the board for the sunflower seeds to sit in put the trap trip plate right on top of the seeds....I got rid of 47 last year....also have a cooler donated for the trap with water in it

for *****, just need a bigger trap, and some kind of seed or corn


----------

